# Been on letro for 23 days what now???



## Livebig14 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys.  Ive been on letro for 23 days now.  .5mg then 1mg.  then 1.5mg.  then 2mg.  and ive been on 2.5mg per day since.  I am seeing improvement, but my question is, how long can I safely stay on it?  I am starting to feel the sides, im very tired all of the time, am getting headaches, and have VERY low libido.  Im deciding whether I should get another bottle or not because the one I have is almost gone.  I am planning on tapering off the same way I tapered off and running nolva at 20mg for 1 week and then 10mg for another week. So should I get another bottle and see if it knocks it out completely and deal with the sides, or just taper off and start the nolva?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

I was on letro for over two months one time, gyno got much better but never went away 100%. If it's pubertal and you've had it for a while it probably won't completely, I had mine for years before running the letro.

Yes your libido will suck, I didn't even think of sex or beating it for that entire 2 months. Your joints will probably feel a bit shitty by the end as well, mine weren't really painful but I could hear my knees creak lol. Definitely follow up with nolva though, I made the mistake of trying to taper the letro and the estro rebound brought some of it back.

On the plus side, letro can increase your test levels pretty signifigantly. You won't notice a libido increase obviously but I do feel I made better than average gains during that time.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks man so I should order another bottle?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks man so I should order another bottle?


 

Probably yeah, I'm not 100% sure on how long it can be run safely before lipid profile becomes a problem though. If your gyno's pretty noticeable it's gonna take a while to shrink it. Heavyiron posted a study using nolva to reduce gyno, and it was run for 4-6 months I believe. Results were pretty good though from what I remember and nolva doesn't have as harsh side effects. If the letro becomes too much 20mg nolva ED over a long period should also reduce it. 

Extremepeptide carries both for a good price though, not sure what you're paying now but it may be worth looking into.


This part is just my speculation, but I've read a few studies that showed nolva was 90+% as effective at reducing breast tissue growth at 10mg ED as it was at 30-40mg a day. It also has a 14 day half life IIRC. Soooo you may be fine using pretty small amounts of nolva dosed every few days. Again I don't think there are any studies done on this so it's kinda just theory at this point. I do think though when you're coming off the letro you won't really need more than 10mg  ED to prevent it coming back while your estro rebounds and then normalizes


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 14, 2011)

alright thanks man i will get another bottle then.  Hope your injury heals up soon so you can get back to lifting bro.  thanks again


----------



## gym66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I ran it for 3 months tapered off started 20mg of nolva for 2 week and 25 mg arominsin ed


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 14, 2011)

gym66 said:


> I ran it for 3 months tapered off started 20mg of nolva for 2 week and 25 mg arominsin ed


Did it take care of it completely?


----------

